
Mexican Physicist Solves 2k-Year Old Problem That Will Lead to Sharper Lenses - clumsysmurf
https://gizmodo.com/a-mexican-physicist-solved-a-2-000-year-old-problem-tha-1837031984
======
gus_massa
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20369960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20369960)
(845 points, 33 days ago, 210 comments)

